# horses



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

ive noticed a few people mentioning horses....i am in college and just went to meet a girl with a quarter horse who is 16 hands high, and is gorgeous, so ive decided to lease her for the winter (they have no one to ride her)

jake is afraid of horses, but the stable owners have 4 mastifs, so i think ill just keep jake outa there...:

i love horsey pictures..anyone have pictures of their horses? im going to take pictures of my lease horse tomorow... but in the meantime, lets see yours!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I didn;t know you could lease a horse. That is so cool!!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I didn;t know you could lease a horse. That is so cool!!


yea seriously..thats what i said. i wouldnt say its better than owning one, but it is definately less work, and money.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It's funny that you bring this up now. Jacques and I were just talking about one of his best friends from high school who is a major league "horse guy" now. He became a Thoroughbred buyer and "scout", for really rich people, when he was in his 20's and his talent grew from there. Apparently he could pick the "winners".......yet he knew NOTHING, at the time, about horses. Just born with the talent, I guess.

Anyway, he now owns his own Thoroughbred farm.....has for a while....and we were looking at the pics and reading the stories tonight.

He and his wife feel the same way about their horses that we do about our dogs. They're their "children".

Here's a link to his website (BEAUTIFUL horses and pictures of property etc) if you're interested:

Welcome to Dark Hollow Farm


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh boy now he is inot mykind of horses. AG you didn;t know in the last couple of years I have took up betting on the horses big times. I will have to look around even more than I just did. But loved who ever designed his site.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> It's funny that you bring this up now. Jacques and I were just talking about one of his best friends from high school who is a major league "horse guy" now. He became a Thoroughbred buyer and "scout", for really rich people, when he was in his 20's and his talent grew from there. Apparently he could pick the "winners".......yet he knew NOTHING, at the time, about horses. Just born with the talent, I guess.
> 
> Anyway, he now owns his own Thoroughbred farm.....has for a while....and we were looking at the pics and reading the stories tonight.
> 
> ...


wow! those are some gorgeous horses. i would love to live on a farm like that..dark hollow seems kinda eerie for a farm name :

i love this girl


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is gorgeous. I thought Dark Hollow was pretty cool!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> She is gorgeous. I thought Dark Hollow was pretty cool!


its is cool, but eerie. 

i dont know. ::


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

As much as I USED to like horse racing.....I've really grown to dislike everything about it now. It's all the 'breakdowns' on the track that have gotten me to the point where I won't even watch the triple crown races. And the Preakness is right here.....I've been to many over the years.

I've read stories about Derby winners who couldn't "produce" offspring being sent to glue factories (true stories). I've seen too many pushed too far and end up having to be destroyed. It just happened at the Breeder's cup, last weekend......again. George Washington broke his leg and had to be euthanized.

Poor Barbaro went down in the '06 Preakness. His Vet did everything to save him, but he had to be put down anyway. And I'll never forget Ruffian, the filly, breaking her leg at Belmont and being put down.

The whole thing is just too tense for me. I'm so worried about those horses .... all that weight on those stick thin legs. And the drugs they use to "push" them farther. UGH (Fortunately the drugs are NOT allowed at the Preakness, nor in Maryland, at all).


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are spending millions now on this polytracks that really seem to be reducing the number of injuries on the tracks that have them. But I did see on of the bigger races that had three accidents one being put down on the track that is a little horrifying to see.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Our Horses
here you can see more pics of our equine kids...Holly (my daughter) also has a page linked there for her 2007 show season with Mr Skip ...he is a seasoned western games horse with a heart of Gold! Moon was leased by us prior to purchasing him, his owner was pregnant so we brought him home for 9 mos to love up & ended up purchasing him!!! leasing is a great way to get to kow a horse prior to the huge outlay of $ to purchase

some beautiful horses pictured here


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

This is Te my older stallion being riden by a friend who is leasing him and will show him next year in English classes and probable some western.










She is also leasing Charlie my other stallion who is a finished reiner and she will be showing him in reining and maybe some speed events.










This is Cassie my finshed reining mare. She has numerous NRHA Affiliate year end awards and earnings in both NRHA and NRCHA events.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

awesome pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!gorgeous equines!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

heres the girl im leasing: shes so cute..i love her star


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

*A few of my herd at Triple Pines Farm..........*

I had to throw in some of my sweeties................. we raise APHA, and AQHA out of our mares & stallions. We have 3 stallions.... two of which are APHA Tobiano Paints, and one is our Palomino foundation bred, double registered Quarter Horse (Lucky). You can see him under saddle below. Our farrier is on him here before a weeklong trail ride in Georgia. He was just a 2 1/2 year old at the time.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

ooo i love that last picture of them all drinking...

my lease is a QH...shes got much less muscle, and more tub  (NOT WHEN IM DONE WITH HER...):


----------

